# bi's



## brewski053 (Oct 13, 2004)

when you bulk how many sets do you do for bi's? Ive read some training logs on here and lots of them dont include bi exercises doing bulks...

But for some reason iv never had huuge bi's and i think it was because i was doing to many sets. I used to do like 16+ dont remember exactly but it was way to much.

Iv been bulking for about a month now and i was doing 9sets, but today i was pulling alot of weight for back, and noticed my bi's got hit pretty good after i finished up my back routine, so i took out 3 sets of french curls and just did 3sets of BB curls, and 3 sets isolation hammers, and my arms still felt like they were ganan fall off....

Could that still be to many sets for my bis to grow accordingly?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I just do one set for biceps right now.

They do get hit hard with my 3-4 back sets before that though.

Less is definitely more, especially for smaller body parts.

Bicep size in relation to the rest of your body is to some extent genetic - some guys just have big arms and some don't. It also depends on the shape of your biceps and length of your arms as to how big they look. Someone with 17" biceps but long arms may not look as big as someone with 15s but much smaller length (comparatively) arms.


----------



## brewski053 (Oct 13, 2004)

big said:


> I just do one set for biceps right now.
> 
> They do get hit hard with my 3-4 back sets before that though.
> 
> ...


I have short arms, Im only 5'8....I do 3 sets for back, 4x deadlift, 3x pulldowns, and 3x DB rows....


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

brewski053 said:


> I have short arms, Im only 5'8....I do 3 sets for back, 4x deadlift, 3x pulldowns, and 3x DB rows....


That's 10 sets!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

imo there are two ways of training esp for our arms (bi's and tri's) -

- overloading the muscle....

- pumping the muscle....

Overloading the muscle involves exercises such as bb/ez bar curls, alt db curls.... done for a max of (imo) 10 reps - if training this way 6 sets is plenty due to the intensity

Pumping the muscle involves isolation exercises such as preacher curls, cable curls, conc curls...... (imo) 12-15 reps - more sets can be done here - maybe up to 12 or however long it takes to get a good pump and get the blood flowing into the muscle - skin tight but not dead feeling - imo u don't have to go to failure even - the intensity here is a lot, the bur hurts as bad as calf and forearm exercises!

Both training techniques HAVE to be used - say 8 weeks overloading/1 week off/8 weeks isolation - consistency is not the key, variation is


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bicept, I do 6 sets for.

Triceps I do about 7-8 sets.

On a cycle I dont up the volume and the arms just seem to grow easy.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

is there anyone here that doesnt train arms??

I have been soley concetrating the last couple of months on compounds so my arms are getting hit pretty hard anyway. I have not actually been training them lately and have noticed gains on my arms.

I think Insanity never used to train his arms??


----------



## brewski053 (Oct 13, 2004)

big said:


> That's 10 sets!


so:confused: ...

Ya now that iv upped the weight for my back routine, my arms feel pretty pumped after i finish DB rows.....they feel like they are going to fall off by the time i leave


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

brewski053 said:


> so ...


Well you said you do three sets but then listed ten


----------



## brewski053 (Oct 13, 2004)

big said:


> Well you said you do three sets but then listed ten


i used to do 9.....now I changed to 6


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

brewski053 said:


> i used to do 9.....now I changed to 6


LOL now I'm REALLY confused


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

when i train arms, i do 3x8 reps for bi's, and 4x8 reps for tri's, but i chnage the rep and exersize every 4 to 6 weeks.


----------

